# saddlebred99's Journal - My Life and Horse Adventures



## saddlebred99 (Feb 19, 2015)

As some of you may or may not know, I've recently had to place my main riding horse for sale, Spook. Its been really tough to think that my baby could be heading to a new home soon. I want more than anything for him to go to a good, loving home.

The night my dad told me we would be selling him, I balled my eyes out! I was a pathetic sight. The initial shock of his statement sent out a cracked, "What, no!" My dad simply gave me a stern, "Its not your decision to make." If that didn't make me feel more helpless than I've ever felt in my life, I don't know what could! I knew better than to argue with him so I sat quietly in the back seat trying my best to conceal my sobs until we got home. 

When we got home, I sat in the bathroom (this is the only place I can go to be by myself in my house) and just thought. I thought about who I would ride if my horse was gone. I thought about the fact that I wouldn't have a horse to decorate my room with pictures of anymore. I thought about the lime green zebra print bridle and halter I had just bought him and wouldn't be able to use. Then I realized how my parents had warned me against the very thing that I was doing; throwing a pity party for myself. What good does feeling sorry for yourself do? None. So, I started to think of the positives that could come out of this. My parents could finally pay off the debt they owe to the BO, some very lucky person would get to enjoy the horse that I've come to love so much, and maybe, just maybe, we would be able to move to the place that my parents have wanted to move to for so long; the mountains. This would give them an opportunity to start off fresh.

When I came to peace with the idea of selling my horse and flooded my head with positive thoughts instead of negative ones, it started to become an exciting thing. I started to think about what I would put in the ad and how much I would put him up for and, oh, what pictures I could post! I have so many to choose from! Would I post the pictures that emphasized the loving, more serene, people oriented side of Spook, or the ones that sported his athleticism, beauty, and potential, or maybe a little bit of both! Maybe its weird to be excited about selling a creature that you've bonded so well with; an animal that you've come to understand, but the thought that someone else could experience the very things you have and come to love them as much as you do is a rather exciting thing if I do say so myself! 

I've been occupying my mind with school and work to maybe prevent myself from thinking too much about it and bringing the negative thoughts and feelings back. I've also been working on a novel and my art work when I get some free time from my busy schedule to depress. As long as I keep busy, maybe life won't be so bad without a horse after all! :wink:


----------



## saddlebred99 (Feb 19, 2015)

Work was rough today. We stayed extremely busy all day today, and for the 7 hours I worked, I walked away with only $26 in tips. I guess that's just one of the cons of being a waitress/barista. You depend mainly on tips; same days are great and some days...could have been better. Of course, that doesn't change my love for making coffee and working with customers! My co-workers are awesome to work with. They were so patient when I first started which is exactly what I needed considering it _is_ my first job. Not to mention, it is pretty sweet making money LOL I'm saving up for my truck next year when I get my license which is SUPER exciting. I'm not sure exactly what kind of truck I want yet, but I know I'm getting a truck! lol Now to think about Christmas gifts this year. I have no idea what I'm getting my parents yet...or my grandparents...or my siblings... I already got my aunt's present, though! That was easy considering she loves horses haha!


----------



## saddlebred99 (Feb 19, 2015)

So, I got an email today about Spook. She was extremely interested until she found out that he was 12. She said that she was looking for a, and I quote, "very spunky 3 or 4 year old." The first thing that popped to my mind was Pink! She's four and very spunky! I sent an email back about how Pink might just fit the bill and offered to send pics. I'm still waiting on a reply but I have my fingers crossed! 

For those of you who don't know, 50 Shades of Pink is a smaller flaxen chestnut filly out of a beautiful mare named Everlasting. Her sire is Mountainview's Town Man and grandsire (on her mom's side) is Lunenburg County. Both stallions have fairly impressive bloodlines. 

Lunenburg County: Lunenburg County Saddlebred

Mountainview's Town Man: Mountainviews Town Man Saddlebred

Here's the beauty!


----------



## saddlebred99 (Feb 19, 2015)

Wow, the lady is in love with both horses' pictures! Her daughter wants to test ride Spook and she wants to look at Pink. She has a history with saddlebreds and her daughter has always ridden morgans. Its great to know that my babies might be going to (hopefully) knowledgeable people. She seems really excited and I am too in a way. To be completely honest, I'm sure exactly what to be feeling. I feel like I'm losing something really good but gaining something at the same time. Its an odd, awkward kind of feeling. Of course, I'm thrilled that my parents will be able to pay off the debt they owe to the BO. I really want this lady to buy them. I feel like they will be a great fit for her and her daughter.

Next order of business, the BO really needed a lower level lesson saddlebred for the bigger kids so, after careful consideration, she has decided to buy my first horse from the man we sold him to 4 years ago! The man recently got a new trail horse and was more than happy to sell him to her. How exciting! This horse taught me everything I know and is an absolute saint. He put up with my awful EQ while I was still learning and never got irritated with my not-so-soft hands at the time. I think its great that he's going to be her lesson horse. I know he's an amazing horse for kids and will love what he does like he did when I had him. Everything seems to be coming together. Its an amazing, floating on air feeling that I hope never goes away.


----------



## saddlebred99 (Feb 19, 2015)

So, we had to reschedule for next Sunday due to yucky weather. I guess this gives me an extra week to be grooming the horses so they're nice and shiny and soft for her. I know they are exactly what she's looking for so fingers crossed that this works out! I think they will be a great match. The BO seems really upset that we are selling them and it makes me feel really bad but its something that we have to do. I want the absolute best for them and right now we just can't provide that. I make more than enough to pay board and vet fees etc... for Spook, and I would pay it, they just owe so much money that I certainly won't be able to pay off anytime soon. If I do get a new horse, I want something younger and green. I've been riding and training the BO's horses for so long and would love to have my own project horse one day. Of course, I would still have the BO around if I needed any guidance. I may not even get a saddlebred. I really want to expand into other breeds eventually so I'm not just riding saddlebreds. It would be nice to have a quieter horse for trails and such...

I'm finally getting seen about my anxiety and concentration issues. They've gotten so bad and my grades are starting to suffer. I've always been a straight A and B student. I'm not the best at math but I try hard to understand, even if it means googling it to see if someone else can explain it in a way that I can grasp, but now it seems I can't stay focused on it long enough to really grasp the concept of whatever it is I'm doing. My mom finally said I need to go get checked so I called and made an appointment for tomorrow. Hopefully everything goes well. I'm keeping my head up and trying not to let it bother me too much. Wish me luck!


----------



## saddlebred99 (Feb 19, 2015)

So, I just got back from the doctor's office. I tested for anxiety and, as expected, I have a severe form of generalized and social anxiety. (great :icon_rolleyes: ) I told the doctor (she was actually a nurse practitioner) about everything that was going on and how its interfering with school and my sleep. I told her about how I had only been getting 4 to 5 hours of sleep every night because of how long it takes me to fall asleep. She said this may be a huge stimulus for my anxiety and panic attacks. She asked me if I ever felt my heart racing and I answered yes, that I do on occasion. She said this could either be because of my anxiety and panic attacks or because something's up with my thyroid. They did lab work and I'm still waiting on results. They're supposed to call me if they find something. For now, I'm being put on a sleep supplement to see if it helps and she highly recommended counseling. (gosh I feel like a crazy person :???: ) I filled out a butt ton of paperwork for the counseling and was told to wait a few weeks for the lady to call and set up my first appointment. Its been a long day...haha


----------



## saddlebred99 (Feb 19, 2015)

So, I just got back from the barn and the lady is absolutely in love with Pink! We put her in the ring and worked her for a little while. Her head set was on point and she popped her knees like the show horse we bred for. It was the first time we had worked her in a long time and she started right where we left her which they loved. They want a video of her lining and set up and it looks extremely promising. 

I hopped on Spook and w/t/c around the ring a few laps. He was on his absolute best behavior (not usual for him) but they were looking for a younger horse and said that they would rather buy Pink which is fine in dandy because we decided on KEEPING Spook!! Happy day oh, happy day! I will be paying for half of the board plus any vet, farrier, or dentist bills until they get caught up with board and such. I'm absolutely over the moon!


----------



## saddlebred99 (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm thinking about changing Spook's name...not his registered name, just his barn name. I don't think he deserves the name "Spook" anymore. He's been such a good boy lately and I would love to change it to something more...complementary. what are your thoughts on changing a horse's name? Spook is a name that he knows and one that he's known since he was about 2. Do you think it would stress hin out to be called something different than what he's used to? My parents are a little against it but has anyone ever ran into problems doing this??


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Several people have told me that a horse can learn a new name in only a few weeks. If I have a new horse that has a name (I often get babies that haven't been named yet), I usually change it to something I like. I think if you want to change Spook's name, you should.


----------



## saddlebred99 (Feb 19, 2015)

Well, its final! Spook's new name is Captain! The BO said she's gonna have some adjusting to do but we all think it really fits him! I went out the other day to do some refresher ground work. He was a little rusty on moving his hind quarters over when asked, backing, and stopping when I stop instead of continuing forward but after I got the whip out, he all of a sudden remembered, LOL! Funny how that works... He stood half asleep to get his mane and tail brushed and braided. I brushed him and cleaned his hooves and applied hoof oil before I turned him out. He enjoyed all of the attention! Its been forever since I just took a break from riding and worked on the ground with him. He's such a good boy and an awesome listener! I couldn't imagine life without him! <3


----------



## saddlebred99 (Feb 19, 2015)

So, I got Captain all decked out for the trails! He's got a lime green zebra print bridle and I'm about to order his pad and polo wraps! Both of which are lime green zebra lol! My aunt is getting blue zebra for her guy and we're gonna start hauling our boys out for trails and stuff. Super excited! I've been working on lots desensitizing and riding out and about around the farm. I still find it so funny how excited Captain gets when just riding aroumd and seeing new things and working with new obstacles. Obviously, I would never let him get too outta hand but I let him have his head for the most part to scope things out and what not. He loves it! Its definitely better than all of the arena work he's been doing lately. He's not really fond of routine I've noticed. He's a trooper and would jump the moon for me but he just doesn't seem to love w/t/c around a ring for hours. Its so amazing how a horse's whole demeanor can change when doing something they really love to do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## saddlebred99 (Feb 19, 2015)

Haven't written in a while...parents decided to get rid of the horses. For real this time. They're not selling them, oh, no! That would be too logical. They're GIVING them away. To a disabled lady that has ridden older paints and Tennessee walkers all her life. She loves animals, no doubt, and her animals are very well taken care of she just isn't a very experienced horse person. A back yard rider to put it bluntly. I've seen pictures and videos on facebook of her riding and Captain would dump her in a heart beat! She is the sweetest lady i have ever met and i love her to death but i cant say im too impressed with her riding skills... Her younger neice rides with her as well. I'm so uneasy about this. The filly isn't broke, so that's not a worry. I'm worried about her trying to ride Captain. He's a great horse but he's not a beginner's horse by any means. Of course, my parents don't care. They just want them gone. I wouldn't be so worried about him going away if I knew he was going to someone who at least knew what they were doing with a horse with so much energy.

Okay, rant over. Just needed to vent.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened


----------

